# Ford Explorer



## oldelinefish (Sep 20, 2004)

I have a ford explorer and was wondering if anyone has any experiences driving these vehicles on the beach. I would like to go surf fishing but I do not want to get stuck. Do I need any special tires, lift kits, etc. Any info would be great.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Should do just fine, biggest thing is always air down your tires to 15-20 psi and drive smart.

Do a search on beach driving and tons of great tips.


----------

